# Bulk salt storage



## Mike247 (Feb 8, 2010)

I'm looking into a spreader for my chevy 3500 diesel mason dump. Any recommendations. Was looking at the tornado. My question is.. Can the salt be stored as well in the spreader of I didn't use it all in one storm? I have no way of storing it so I was just gonna fill it up at the bull salt place.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Depends on how lucky you feel


----------



## TGS Inc. (Aug 17, 2010)

*Storage of salt*

I would not recommend doing this. Salt has a very likely chance of turning to one solid rock. Best bet is to plan on going to a local bulk salt supplier (normally readily available with salt for you, this year may be a bit more challenging).


----------



## TwoBrosLawn (Sep 10, 2009)

I had 500lb left in my hopper last year and it froze, took me 3 hours to free it up. having to dump it onto my driveway as I scooped it out. now I have a shop. If you can store your truck in 50 degree or more shop over night you can leave the hopper full all you want


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

It really depends. Last year I did it in my fisher polycaster and had much better luck than I did with my old open one. 

I usually try to only buy what I need per storm but it is easier said than done sometimes. Last year I left straight salt in the hopper 5 diferent times, 4 of those times it was fine, the last time it froze up pretty good on me. Hit it with a metal bar to break it all up


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

Never leave it in there more than a few days though


----------



## odd1or2even (Mar 25, 2007)

I would recommend NOT leaving it in your spreader unless you have extra time on your hands to wash it out. OR you have a heated garage...

We were having salt freeze in our spreaders by Philadelphia multiple times last year because of how cold it was getting down to. So we'd plow, then run back to the shop to load up 1-2 tons, then have to spread within a half hour and then repeat for the next site.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

So it's fine in a heated shop then?


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

beanz27;1843854 said:


> So it's fine in a heated shop then?


Yes"..........


----------



## brianbrich1 (Dec 3, 2010)

beanz27;1843854 said:


> So it's fine in a heated shop then?


X2... I would also recommend to open or remove any cover it has while in heated environment to let any mostiure escape.


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

odd1or2even;1843813 said:


> I would recommend NOT leaving it in your spreader unless you have extra time on your hands to wash it out. OR you have a heated garage...
> 
> We were having salt freeze in our spreaders by Philadelphia multiple times last year because of how cold it was getting down to. So we'd plow, then run back to the shop to load up 1-2 tons, then have to spread within a half hour and then repeat for the next site.


How cold did it get to that you had to use it all in 30 minutes or less?


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Happened to me last year in IL, get on site plow a section salt it down, plow a section salt it down etc. was so cold the salt would start to freeze up in the hopper relatively quickly


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

Defcon 5;1843936 said:


> Yes"..........


Sorry for asking dumb questions, just New to salt, can I leave it loaded for say a month?

Last winter got pounded Dec and January then Feb went twice, so would like it to just be ready.

Also this would be sand and salt mixed, probably in a V box


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

beanz27;1844563 said:


> Sorry for asking dumb questions, just New to salt, can I leave it loaded for say a month?
> 
> Last winter got pounded Dec and January then Feb went twice, so would like it to just be ready.
> 
> Also this would be sand and salt mixed, probably in a V box


I wouldn't unless you're feeling really lucky when you park it


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

Whiffyspark;1844581 said:


> I wouldn't unless you're feeling really lucky when you park it


Inside a heated shop? Why not? We will be leaving our big 33gvw truck loaded all winter now that we have a heated warehouse.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

If that's hydralic its not as big as a deal as a little electric vbox


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

Whiffyspark;1844581 said:


> I wouldn't unless you're feeling really lucky when you park it


Heated at 55+ it will still chunk up?


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Couldn't tell you. Never tried It. im too fat and lazy to shovel it out if it freezes lol

I imagine it would cost you quite a bit of money to keep a grage at 55 as well


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

Whiffyspark;1844754 said:


> Couldn't tell you. Never tried It. im too fat and lazy to shovel it out if it freezes lol
> 
> I imagine it would cost you quite a bit of money to keep a grage at 55 as well


Got a heated shop, I could just dump windshield washer fluid on it couldn't I?

Got


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

beanz27;1844939 said:


> Got a heated shop, I could just dump windshield washer fluid on it couldn't I?
> 
> Got


I was wondering this also, but I wonder if there's a certain amount of gallons per pounds of salt or yards added


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Yeah washer fluid usually works. We used 6 bottles one time to get it free. 

I may buy a 55 gallon drum of concentrate just for that purpose


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

Whiffyspark;1844997 said:


> Yeah washer fluid usually works. We used 6 bottles one time to get it free.
> 
> I may buy a 55 gallon drum of concentrate just for that purpose


6 gallons for how much salt & how long did it take to break loose?


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

3 yards. They left it uncovered in 15 degree weather with high winds for 8 hours lol.


----------



## tbi (Sep 30, 2007)

Stop buying untreated wet salt is a good start.


----------



## Snow Picasso (Dec 15, 2004)

TwoBrosLawn;1841311 said:


> I had 500lb left in my hopper last year and it froze, took me 3 hours to free it up. having to dump it onto my driveway as I scooped it out. now I have a shop. If you can store your truck in 50 degree or more shop over night you can leave the hopper full all you want


Simple fix for you guys who have your salt freeze up in your hopper...windshield solvent! It's not environmentally friendly, but works in a pinch! Don't over do it..couple of gallons spread over the pile!


----------

